# 9 công dụng bất ngờ của việc chăm sóc da bằng đá viên



## MoonLight (23/6/18)

Chăm sóc da bằng đá viên không còn quá xa lạ với phái đẹp.
Không cần mỹ phẩm hay dụng cụ công nghệ cao, đá viên vẫn mang đến một số lợi ích nhất định trong việc làm đẹp. Chăm sóc da bằng đá viên sẽ giúp nàng tiết kiệm thời gian và chi phí. Đặc biệt, đây còn là phương pháp lý tưởng cho những ngày Hè nắng nóng như hiện nay. Bạn đã sẵn sàng cùng chúng tôi khám phá những công dụng của đá viên mang lại chưa?

*1. GIÚP CÁC BƯỚC DƯỠNG DA SAU HIỆU QUẢ HƠN*
Trước khi thoa kem dưỡng hoặc serum, bạn nên massage mặt bằng viên đá lạnh. Như vậy, làn da sẽ hấp thụ dưỡng chất tử các sản phẩm tốt hơn.

_


Ảnh: Stylecraze_​*2. XOÁ MỜ QUẦNG THÂM MẮT*
Khi cho nước vào khay đá, bạn nhỏ vài giọt nước hoa hồng và nước ép dưa leo. Sau đó, bạn dùng viên đá này di chuyển ở vùng da mặt. Sau một thời gian kiên trì thực hiện cách chăm sóc da mặt này, quầng thâm mắt sẽ dần biến mất, giúp đôi mắt trở nên rạng ngời hơn.

*3. LÀM DỊU NHỮNG NỐT MỤN*
Chăm sóc da mụn là chuyện không dễ dàng. Tuy nhiên, những viên đá lạnh này sẽ giúp làn da được cải thiện một phần. Đá có khả năng làm giảm đi lượng dầu trên da, đồng thời sẽ làm dịu những vết sưng do mụn gây ra.

_


Ảnh: Shutterstock_​*4. LOẠI BỎ BỌNG MẮT*
Bọng mắt cũng là “cơn ác mộng” đối với nhiều cô nàng. Một trong những cách trị bọng mắt đơn giản nhất đó chính là sử dụng đá viên. Bạn chỉ cần di chuyển viên đá xung quanh mắt và xem đây là một liệu pháp thư giãn. Việc này sẽ giúp thu gọn bọng mắt, mang đến sự tươi tắn cho đôi mắt.

*5. SE KHÍT LỖ CHÂN LÔNG*
Lỗ chân lông là nơi tiết ra dầu và mồ hôi. Khi các bụi bẩn mắc kẹt ở chân lông, làn da dễ dàng bị nổi mụn. Chính vì thế, việc se khít lỗ chân lông là phương pháp làm sạch da mặt cũng hạn chế được mụn. Muốn thu nhỏ chân lông, bạn có thể sử dụng đá viên, một phương pháp chăm sóc da mặt cực kỳ đơn giản.

_


Ảnh: Shutterstock_​*6. GIÚP PHẦN KEM NỀN TRỞ NÊN HOÀN HẢO*
Đây là mẹo làm đẹp mọi cô nàng cần ghi nhớ. Trước khi trang điểm, bạn hãy dùng một viên đá để massage khắp mặt. Như vậy, lớp kem nền sẽ trở nên đều màu, mịn màng hơn.

*7. LÀM MỀM MÔI*
Để giúp đôi môi trở nên mềm tức thì, bạn nên sử dụng đá viên. Bên cạnh đó, bạn cần phải uống đủ nước để bờ môi luôn được cấp nước.

_


Ảnh: Getty Images_​*8. GIẢI NGUY LÀN DA BỊ CHÁY NẮNG*
Làn da dễ dàng bị cháy nắng trong những chuyến du lịch mùa Hè. Để khắc phục tình trạng này, bạn có thể massage làn da bị tổn thương bằng đá viên. Đá lạnh có thể xoa dịu những vết bỏng và vết đỏ. Ngoài ra, để làn da hoàn toàn bình phục, bạn cần sử dụng những sản phẩm chuyên dụng.

_


Ảnh: Shutterstock_​*9. TẨY TẾ BÀO CHẾT*
Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm một phương pháp tẩy tế bào chết mới lạ thì hãy thử cách chăm sóc da này. Đầu tiên, bạn hãy đông lạnh sữa thành những viên đá. Sau đó, dùng đá lạnh thoa lên mặt. Thành phần của sữa có chứa lactic acid, một chất giúp làm sạch da, lấy đi lớp da chết. Đồng thời, đá lạnh giúp làn da trở nên mịn màng, mềm mại một cách tự nhiên.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

